# Zombie Apocalypse Theme



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I found some great information on other threads that relate to a Zombie Apocalypse theme, however I wanted to create a thread specific to it. I've included below links to other threads that have some good info, so you don't have to repost stuff from other threads. 

For an example of a great Brochure Invitation and some games, see the following thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90131-2010-party-ideas-plans.html

For an example of a great video and CDC letter invite, see the following forum:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...es/79210-2009-invite-rec-quarantine-spin.html


For some great ideas about food, see the following thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/79994-zombie-party.html

Please post ideas for a Zombie Apocalypse Theme including invites, props, decorations, etc.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

*Zombie Music*

For an awesome Zombie music list, see the following thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/45382-help-me-decorate-halloween-party.html


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, So I'm doing a zombie apocalypse theme for Halloween 2010. I plan on starting with a "save the date" type CDC letter invitation similar to the one in the link above. Then, closer to the date, I'm going to send a newspaper/newsletter. 

I wanted to get some feedback on the newspaper/newsletter. I'm not that great at writing and imagery, but I tried to put something together. See below for the three pages of the newspaper. let me know what you think.

Page 1 - Draft 1









Page 2 - Draft 1









Page 3 - Draft 1










Any feedback or suggestions for revisions are welcome. 

- John


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a thread that talked about decorations: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/88171-zombie-attack.html


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all,

So, I created a "video reminder" to be sent out the last week before the zombie apocalypse party this year. They'll get all the information for the actual party with the invite. 

I'd really love to hear what you think and I am embrace any suggestions and feedback. Below is the link. 

YouTube- The Last Broadcast - Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

*Great job*

Love the editing. Why dont you either do your own voice over or do some text in between the cuts so you dont use the terminator voice. Other than that, I love it. Would like to see some zombie jump at the screen at the very end though scaring the crap out of your guests.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's terrific! Really sets the mood for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Man I love it! My suggestions are similar to the others regarding John Connors voice. Or at least clip the audio just a bit before the "This is John Connor" part. That could be enough on the audio. Then maybe have the zombies approaching last a little longer, even with just the silence. 

Another thought for the end is somewhere (trying to think of where) I remember a clip of a reporter getting attacked by zombies, the camera falls to the ground and keeps recording sideways while you see zombie feet shuffling by. That might not be a bad ending.

Great work! As it stands right now I would just add some text to the end for your general "don't forget" message and you are done. Do the other edits only if you have enough time.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Great advice guys!! Thanks! 

I'll have to go back to the cutting board and see what I can do. See what other zombie clips I can find.

Peniwise, at the beginning of Zombieland, there's a clip of a guy being killed and dropping the video camera, then the zombie sticking is face in the camera. I know that's not the clip you mean, but that might work.

Kenswift, I'm thinking about using a clip from Rec2 trailer for zombie jumping at screen. That might work. 

I'm not sure what I'm going to do about John Connor voice yet. I'll probably try the three different suggestions and see which I like. 

Terra, Thanks for the enthusiasm! Much appreciated.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

I would do a combo of the two ideas. What do you think of this:

1. Leave all the John Connor stuff in except the very end where he says "This is John Connor..." Just leave it blank, or have some background sound while it goes through those images.

2. End with either the clip of the camera falling to the ground, or the zombie coming at the camera.

I love it... btw - I get to use it too right? heh

Thanks again for the post.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok. So, I've already revised it . I've done two revisions.

In both revisions,

1. I decided to keep terminator voice over, but I dropped the "John Connor" part. 
2. Add reminder message at end of broadcast
3. Add that little something extra.

However, in one version I did not extend the zombie scenes.

The other version, I extended it about 30 seconds...and it could be a bit gruesome. It has a different feel because I went with a different background sound in order to make the extension work. It might also seem a little anti-climactic. Well, I have both. I like both for different reasons. Could send both and label one "red band" or "uncut". 

And, of course anyone is welcome to use them. 

Ok, so here they are. Thanks again for all the feedback and suggestions! I definitely like them a lot better. 

Short version - Revised
YouTube- The Last Broadcast - Zombie Apocalypse

Longer Version 
YouTube- The Last Broadcast (Red Band & Uncut) - Zombie Apocalypse



For the end, I decided to go with the guy coming at the camera and the zombie getting him. I thought it was a bit more disturbing. I also thought the sound for that clip was a bit more startling. Hopefully you like. I can still adjust it if anyone think it's not quite ready.


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, so I went ahead and grabbed it, altered it a touch with the following:

1. Added some intro black, cleaned up a few cuts.
2. Cleaned up and lengthened the EAS bars.
3. Cut it right after the guy talks about going to the EAS.

Our party this year is teaching about survival. So I added the little animated graphic while he is talking showing the Zombie outbreak growing everywhere except Michigan. (Obviously where I live.. lol) And then I added the imagery and text from the invitation for the teaser concept.

THANK YOU SO MUCH for this source video! It really got my wife and I thinking and this is the frosting on the undead cake we were looking for! 

Thanks again!

Here is our version if you care to check it out:
Piegdon Halloween Infestation - 2010 Teaser


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

NICE!! I'm so glad you were able to use it and make it your own. Very cool. It does look a lot cleaner too.

I really am happy that something I did was able to be used by another user. I get so many ideas from other people on this forum, and benefit so much from it. Happy I can finally contribute. 

By the way, I'm up in Michigan too. Central Michigan, in Mount Pleasant. I was thinking about checking out some Haunted Houses this year (I know there are quite a few in Michigan). Have you been to any? Any recommendations?


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm bringing this back because I want to thank JahRah for letting us use these videos! We used the short version as a "Save the Date" and are getting great responses! Thank you thank you from someone who has no editing experience! ;-)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love this, thank you so much for reviving it, I will definitely have to borrow this for our future zombie attack


----------

